# [SOLVED] Why Do Most Init Scripts Depend On ALSA Unmute?

## Crimjob

Hey Guys,

This is really just an annoyance, but I can't figure out why most of my init scripts depend on "unmute"? If I start / stop / restart just about any service or hardware, when caching dependencies, it attempts to run unmute but fails as there's no alsasound. I have no alsa or sound drivers built into my kernel, I have my use flags set to -alsa, and I don't even have a sound card (server). I can't figure out for the life of me what I did to make things depend on unmute.

```

~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `unmute' needs non existent service `alsasound'                   [ ok ]

```

----------

## Hu

What is the output of rc-update show -v | cat -n; equery belongs unmute?

----------

## Crimjob

Thanks for the commands! I had forgotten about equery and we use a different package manager at work so I'm more used to that  :Smile: 

I will save you the excerpt. It was caused by livecd-tools, and after unmerging said package, the issue no longer exists.

A little history: While commissioning this server, there were a lot of new things for me to try (x64 architecture, baselayout 2, etc. etc.) that I wasn't able to do on my previous servers. I was experiencing issues with my ISP but I was also getting very strange results on my new server (specifically, a different DHCP IP Address, and then lack there of it afterwords) that wasn't occurring on the old server. Since the hardware was also new to me (Sun Sunfire x4100), I wasn't sure if I was experiencing a hardware issue or simply a misconfiguration on my part. I decided to try the livecd-tools package as a bit of a last resort to use net-setup to see if that made any difference with my issues. It didn't, and I should have just removed the package then. Eventually, it ended up being my sketchy Canadian ISP (Rogers) who decided to upgrade our internet plan to a newer plan (as mine was technically the same one from 2001 when I first switched to this company for internet), and said newer plan only supported Docsys 3.0 modems, my current being Docsys 2.0. After being forced into buying a router/modem after being forced to switch to their new plan, the other internet issues are resolved.

Thanks to you, my annoyances are now resolved as well! (Well, I still hate Rogers)

----------

